# "Dry, Dry Again" Kenneth A. Nagy



## ascott

http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/htmlsite/1202/1202_feature2.html


----------



## ascott

Came across this and thought would bump it...it is always a good read.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Interesting read thanks


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes, interesting and quite informative. Thnks


----------



## Cndlou0309

ascott said:


> http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/htmlsite/1202/1202_feature2.html



Thank you! Enjoyed reading that article! Great info!


----------



## Dovey

Very good article. Thank you


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza

I love the info!!


----------



## mylittlecholla

It's a _great_ read! Thanks!


----------

